# Gerald Green Vertical jump Test!



## SteveHartfiel

Just read it, you guys may have heard... but green took a vertical jump test in the beginning of April... The height was max at 11'6 and green jumped with his hands over, so the test equipment wasnt high enough for green... Thats an incredible verticle... i really hope he falls to us


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

approximately what is his vertical 45+?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> approximately what is his vertical 45+?


I've heard 41' plus. They should have known better than limiting it to 11'6- I know guys that can touch that high.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

he has the skill and potential to make us a solid team if we draft him add some young depth at SF,PG we will be 3 excellent in 2 years i.e

PG Jack
SG Green
SF Peterson/Gragner
PF Bosh
C Araujo

lotto pick green
philly pick jack
rnd 2 if there stodamire
if not luther head/louis williams

pick 58 Jason Maxielle


----------



## bigbabyjesus

As time goes on, I'm feeling more confident that he could drop to #7, which would be awesome.

To knab someone with this talent and potential at #7 would be a great thing for this franchise. And he is not as raw as many other high schoolers coming out. Sure his body needs work, but he has a lot of things other high schoolers lack when they come in (jumpshot, midrange game, handle)


----------



## Rhubarb

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> he has the skill and potential to make us a solid team if we draft him add some young depth at SF,PG we will be 3 excellent in 2 years i.e
> 
> PG Jack
> SG Green
> SF Peterson/Gragner
> PF Bosh
> C Araujo
> 
> lotto pick green
> philly pick jack
> rnd 2 if there stodamire
> if not luther head/louis williams
> 
> pick 58 Jason Maxielle


Picking Green, Jack, and Granger with our first three picks would be a dream draft, but wishful thinking you would think. Especially Granger falling to our 3rd pick.

I'm really warming to Green with our lottery pick. Likewise, Jack with our Philly pick.


----------



## charlz

SkywalkerAC said:


> I've heard 41' plus. They should have known better than limiting it to 11'6- I know guys that can touch that high.


yeah seriously I can slap the back board above the rim (And I hardly play anymore) which has to be atleast 10'6 - for that matter anyone who can dunk must be good for 10'5".


----------

